
Show HN: Subscription Payments with Bitcoin, Arf - alierhat
Over the past months we had the idea to build a subscription payment gateway for everyone who is looking for adoption of BTC to their daily lives. So we are developing a technology over Bitcoin which allows merchants to get subscription &#x2F; recurring payments. And for users, payments validated instantly, private keys remain private and user pays zero transaction fees.<p>What do you think, guys?<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arf.one&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arf.one&#x2F;</a><p>Thanks!
======
sadris
I'm still not sure how it works. Bitcoin is a push-only protocol, how are you
pulling BTC from a private wallet every month?

~~~
alierhat
The mobile app sends monthly notifications to subscribers and, if she chooses
to continue her subscription, she can do it by signing the transaction on her
multisig wallet provided in the app with a single button click.

